# Channel or Tunnel?



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O For those who who are undecided have a look at this and zoom into the English channel-very interesting. http://marinetraffic.com :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My security suggests that link is infected????? Could be otherwise :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This site was posted a couple of months ago. Somehow it got onto my favourites.
Sad as i may be i sometimes have a look at whats comming and going.

Maybe the Somalian pirates use the site to watch for tankers comming their way :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting site but it's not a problem as I know that Sea France use steering wheels and there was a definate gap between the Green one and the Red one. :wink: 

Mike

PS With the Tunnel you may meet a train coming the opposite way.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Mike
And it may be full of snow


Dave p


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Remember the channel is 23 miles wide. So most ships pass with with at least 1 mile apart. When you are driving you only pass with inches to spare. I used to fish a lot in my boat in the channel and there is lots of room. The cross channel ferries are the quickest with speeds up to 21 knots. Most ships do stick to the up/down channels with the separation lane. The ferry is a good start to any holiday.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Mike
> And it may be full of snow
> 
> Dave p


Errrr................ _melted_ snow...


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

EJB said:


> My security suggests that link is infected????? Could be otherwise :wink:


 :roll: All checks this end show site link as good.


----------

